
Show HN: JavaScript for Full Stack Programming - truth_seeker
IOT devices - JerryScript (by Samsung)<p>Android, iOS, Windows mobile - Apache Cordova, NativeScript<p>Browser - JS (AngularJS, ReactJS and many others)<p>Server - NodeJS, GraalVM<p>Desktop Apps - ElectronJS (embeds Browser &amp; NodeJS)<p>Database - MongoDB, PostgreSQL (PLV8)<p>AI and Machine Learning - TensorFlow.js , BrainJS and ml5js<p>Automation Testing - Jasmine, Cypress (Browser-based) and Artillery (Load testing)<p>Any Desktop OS Automation - RobotJS<p>Remote and Cloud Deployment - ShipItJS
======
mikece
The Database part is a little odd: neither are MongoDB or Postgres written in
JavaScript nor are they the only databases that can be accessed directly from
JavaScript either by Node driver or via HTTP.

~~~
truth_seeker
They aren't written in JS but they allow to code queries in JS

